# Can an Argo cross a creek legally?



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I own on both side of a creek, its 2' deep at the lowest spot and spans 25' across at the closest spot. A bridge will be a major undertaking. My question is, since Argos are legal to drive into to the water, am I legal to cross my creek with one? I mean if its registered as a boat, couldn't I drive down the creek if I wanted to? (Not that I would). I just want to be able to get across to bring stands and be able to do some food plots. Thanks for any help. 

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I do not know the law but can say I would have never thought to ask, good for you. I would have just done it...seems like it would be fine? If it is illegal there is always this option:


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

If you own both sides of the creek. I've got the same situation I own both sides of a smaller creek 15ft or so and I drive across it when I have to. You should be fine go for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

HTC said:


> I do not know the law but can say I would have never thought to ask, good for you. I would have just done it...seems like it would be fine? If it is illegal there is always this option:


That's how I cross now...lol

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Nope, not legal even if you own both sides.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Just about to post that .


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Says nothing about Jeeps and lakes. I put an axle under our shore station and tow it to the boat launch a couple houses down, then down the road back home.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Worried about getting called into the sheriff? 


Are people not able to function in a reasonable way without asking for permission anymore?


Drive across the creek...


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

HTC said:


> I do not know the law but can say I would have never thought to ask, good for you. I would have just done it...seems like it would be fine? If it is illegal there is always this option:


Is that a Dodge or F150?


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

That's why it is usually better to ask forgiveness instead of permission. Not you can't say you didn't know. I guess now you have to name your Argo "my-canoe". That way, when you ask again, you can phrase it a bit differently.... 😀


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I know aomwone who got nailed by the DEQ for running in marsh next to the creek. It was not cheap


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I doubt anyone would report it if someone is doing it responsibly but if someone sets up a race track and is doing damage to the stream and the silting up fishing beds downstream ...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Worried about getting called into the sheriff?
> 
> 
> Are people not able to function in a reasonable way without asking for permission anymore?
> ...


Apparently, it's not permitted.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

wpmisport said:


> I doubt anyone would report it if someone is doing it responsibly but if someone sets up a race track and is doing damage to the stream and the silting up fishing beds downstream ...


Be aware of low flying planes


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

25 foot wide, thats a river.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Nope, not legal even if you own both sides.
> View attachment 754142
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


But it's registered as a boat, not an atv. 

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm just posing the question because the argo is registered as a boat and I was curious if that would be legal, I mean you can drive it in a lake, you can't do that with atv either. I was hoping to get an answer from a CO.

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Junior Mint (Dec 3, 2006)

Speak to your county drain commission. Not uncommon in an ag setting when you own or rent a landlocked piece that is only accessible by a creek crossing. The biggest concern is typically bank stabilization to minimize any erosion into the creek

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

For what its worth, I know of several designated creek/river crossings in the UP on seasonal roads, where you drive right through. So it can be legal.... though probably a work-a-round since the County probably can't afford a bridge. 

On my own land.... just wouldn't have asked.... but that's just me. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> Be aware of low flying planes


Satellites are ever present.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm going to cross creeks in my track chair 
Sometimes it easier to ask forgiveness then permission, specially on your own land !


----------



## azelkhntr (Nov 18, 2019)

If you own both sides of the water do what’s needed and don’t yap about it. An Argo is a unique vehicle that’s not going to tear up the stream bed and that’s most likely what the concern is. Sounds like beautiful country! Besides asking for permission from govt these days will always be met with NO!


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

hawgeye said:


> I'm just posing the question because the argo is registered as a boat and I was curious if that would be legal, I mean you can drive it in a lake, you can't do that with atv either. I was hoping to get an answer from a CO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


An Argo is regulated as an Off-Road Recreation Vehicle (ORV) under Michigan law. 

If an Argo is used as a vessel, it is also regulated under the Marine Safety statute. An Argo is required to be registered as a vessel if it is used on the water. 

So have to have an ORV sticker and also a Boat sticker and MC # if used on water. 

See pic from Michigan.gov website.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> An Argo is regulated as an Off-Road Recreation Vehicle (ORV) under Michigan law.
> 
> If an Argo is used as a vessel, it is also regulated under the Marine Safety statute. An Argo is required to be registered as a vessel if it is used on the water.
> 
> ...


So I could use it if its registered as a watercraft. Thanks for finding that! 

Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

hawgeye said:


> So I could use it if its registered as a watercraft. Thanks for finding that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I don't think that's what it says. The DNR says this under the rules: _"You may use an Argo for duck hunting, with certain restrictions. The Argo may not be driven down the bank of a river or stream and into the water. You may access surface waters at boat launches. You may not operate in a wetland or in a manner so as to create an erosive condition. While transporting a firearm, it must be unloaded in chamber and magazine, and enclosed in a case. And, of course, it must be registered as a vessel."_
ARGO use on state land

I realize you are talking about your own land. But I think the rules for rivers and streams would still apply. But, maybe a CO would know better.


----------

